#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Adaptive Resonance Theory  in Neural Networks free pdf

## Simmi Joshi

Unsupervised learning is certainly more psychologically plausible, most  likely because humans tend to learn more about nature and life through  their own personal experience, as an alternative to by listening to a  teacher. For example, suppose there is nobody to inform us which  instance to classify into which class, which is, what we should always  derive. The patterns in this instance are not labeled with class-labels.  There is evidence that unsupervised learning is plausible from a  biological point of view too, that is, the way neurons change their  connection weights, but we shall look at this paradigm here from an  engineering point of view.





  Similar Threads: Adaptive Resonance Theory (ART), neural network Neural Networks for Knowledge Engineering in Neural Networks free pdf Components of neural Networks in Neural Networks free pdf The concept of time in neural networks in Neural Networks free pdf Adaptive resonance theory-1 neural network free ebook download pdf

----------

